# The un-Filter



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Mar 27, 2009)

I got this crazy idea, and when I saw that I had all the parts to do it, I gave it a try. See the drawing below:

[IMG:480:640]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070088.jpg[/img]

Here's the idea, I have a solution with dissolved gold, I want to get just the clear liquid so I can drop the gold. I don't want any floating junk or sinking junk.

[IMG:480:640]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070072.jpg[/img]


The picture above shows a 5 gallon jug for brewing beer at home. It has two nipples. I replaced the plastic tubing that goes in the nipples with glass tubing. I needed some surgical tubing. Off to Wal-Mart to get a sling shot replacement kit, there's the tubing.

[IMG:480:640]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070073.jpg[/img]

One tube is long, the other short. The short tube is for drawing out the liquid after it settles, the junk will be below the pick-up point for the tube.

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070074.jpg[/img]

Here's the assembly with the glass tubes in place.

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070075.jpg[/img]

Dipping out the solution.

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070076.jpg[/img]

Pouring the solution into the beer jug.

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070077.jpg[/img]

Glug, glug.

[IMG:480:640]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070078.jpg[/img]

Not to Full jug,

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070079.jpg[/img]

[IMG:480:640]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070080.jpg[/img]

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070081.jpg[/img]

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070082.jpg[/img]

[IMG:480:640]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070083.jpg[/img]

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070084.jpg[/img]

VERY IMPORTANT. I've removed the clamp from the vent tube to prevent a pressure buildup and blowing off the cap and there goes two hundred dollars worth of gold on the ground. I'm looking out my window at it now, it hasn't blown yet, I think I'll go but a "just in case" container under the beer jug.

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070085.jpg[/img]

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070086.jpg[/img]

[IMG:480:640]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070087.jpg[/img]


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Mar 27, 2009)

typo in the previous post: change "but" to "put".

Here's a detail to add. After inverting the jug and nesting it in the handles of the lawn cart, I then lifted it back up a little bit and swung it in a slight circular pattern to get the liquid rotating within the jug to " centrifuge" the junk onto the glass surfaces and away from the small tube where the liquid will be drained from.


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Mar 28, 2009)

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070094.jpg[/img]

Here's the liquid flowing into the bowl. Notice the white pan on the right. It has the first liquid from the tube, which had some junk in it.

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070096.jpg[/img]

Now I'm letting it first go into a white pan to check for junk, there was none.

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070099.jpg[/img]

As the beer jug gets emptied you can see the junk on the sides sliding downward. It's NOT mixing in with the liquid being dispensed.

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070100.jpg[/img]

Here's another view of the junk that settled out overnight.

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070103.jpg[/img]

Here's a side view.

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070106.jpg[/img]

And a bottom view.

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070109.jpg[/img]

Here's the crud that was kept out of the liquid.

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070111.jpg[/img]

The top pan is the first liquid that was drawn down, and the bottom pan is the junk that was left in the red cap.

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070112.jpg[/img]

Here's the gin clear liquid, now I'm dropping the gold with SMB.


----------



## Irons (Mar 28, 2009)

Latex is not chemically resistant. It could fail when you least expect it.
You can get vinyl tubing at Lowes or other hardware outlets. It's not the best, but it will probably work for what you're doing.. High Density poly is better and not expensive.


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Mar 29, 2009)

thanks for the warning. I'll probably switch to teflon heat shrink tubing. Then I can shrink fit the tubing to the glass tubes.


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Mar 31, 2009)

Here's the final results. 

DOB: 3-31-09

Weight: 16.753 grams

Element: Gold

[IMG:640:480]http://i276.photobucket.com/albums/kk5/ideasnow/gold/P1070115.jpg[/img]


----------



## Despotic (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice!!
Happy Birthday!  

-Craig


----------



## NobleMetalsRecovery (Mar 31, 2009)

If it had only been twins.


----------



## Sodbuster (Apr 1, 2009)

Very nice 
My gold fever just went up again


----------

